# Poljot Running Too Fast!



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I just bought my first Poljot (24hour model) but its running about 4 min too fast per day. Is that normal for these watches









Since its a manual wind I don't find it an inconvinience, rather a small irritation. Nor has it put me off these watches. I still think its fantastic value for money and it certainly won't be my last Poljot.

Any comments from the Poljot veterans will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Hakim,

I bought a Poljot 24 hour 2 years ago. Though I don't wear it every day, I have kept it running almost all the time. It is +5 sec. day constant, but this rate will change a lot depending on the night position.

I agree, it is a great value for the money, but I think something is wrong with yours.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It may need demagnetising, or there is dirt on the hairspring.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Demagnitising







Please explain what this is.

bib, you might be onto something here. I leave the watch overnight on its back (face up) and I do notice that it looses time by morning. I'll leave it on its side tonight or maybe face down and see that happenns.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Hakim,

I did check it before shipping and it seemed ok, please return it and I'll sort it out.

The watch will not be magnetised so will not need demagnetising, if it were it would be gaining hours a day not a few minutes.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Roy,

I'll keep it throughout December and see how it runs.

Thanks again!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

Is that a general rule, a magnetised watch gains hours rather than minutes?

I had my Sub in for regulation some time back and they said the watch was magnetised - no idea how that could have happened. But the watch certainly wasn't out by hours, not even by minutes, in a day.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe not hours







but usually more than a couple of minutes. I have one here that is gaining an hour a day due to magnetism.

Just the spring bars been magnetised can cause a big descrepency.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A matter of oscillation then!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I remember going for a chest xray, I was wearing my Rolex Sub







, the next day the watch had gained about 2mins:blink: or so. The machine had a voltage of 100-150 thousand volts. Has the Poljot been for any xrays:







?

Cheers

Bry


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank God not on me Bry, but maybe at the post office. They are now seriously scaning all parcels coming into the country. Would that affect the watch?


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

hi hakim,

im about to buy a quartz poljot.

do u think it's good?

husain


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

or roy could help me.

i noticed only 2-3 models M- 101.

do u know when poljot made this model 2001 or 2002.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Husain,

I have no doubt that they are good watches. I think they are very good watches for the price.

In fact since my last post, I sent my watch to the local Rolx dealer to see if they can adjust it just today. They found the balance wheel loose (maybe due to a knock during postage traansit) and will keep it under observation. All should be OK. Looking forward to getting it back tommorrow.


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks hakim

cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> Thank God not on me Bry, but maybe at the post office. They are now seriously scaning all parcels coming into the country. Would that affect the watch?


 Hakim the new Heathrow airport postal centre has a fancy new scanner, if it picks up anything suspect the package is diverted to a bomb-proof bin and then subjected to quite intense x-ray.

I suspect tehre are similar machines around the UK, I certainly have had quite a few watches magnetised that could only have been done in the post!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

JoT, you are very right.

Our local post office recently installed a new X-ray machine (latest bling-bling model







) and since its a new toy for them, they scan everything







, maybe even themselves









I suspect that may also be why my RLT15 is acting a bit strange 







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> ..... and since its a new toy for them, they scan everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are all going to have to buy de-magnetisers


----------

